# My lil twins



## Shriya

Hi everyone...sorry for the late announcement... I gave birth to twin girls on 15th of December at 4:30 am. We have named the girls Rajshree and Gitashree!!


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats! pictures??


----------



## lilmumma

congratulations, love the names too:) are they pronounced as Geetahsheree and Rarjsheree, im sorry im so bad with named that are uncommon to me :S


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jo

Aww congratulations hun :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## Tilly

Aw congrats :)


----------



## CherryBlossom

awww congrats hope u and babies are ok xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats hun u got any piccys?


----------



## Stef

Congratulations hun. How much did they weigh??

Xx


----------



## Helen

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing their pics.


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Heidi21

Congratulations!!!!

Hope all is well!!

xxx


----------



## Shriya

Thanks so much!! Raj is down with a bit of cold.... otherwise they r doing great!!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congratulations do you have any pictures???? how much did they weigh???


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Newt

awww twins, lovely. I bet they keep you busy. :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:) Congrats!


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! I can't wait to have my twin girls!!


----------



## Mango

Congrats On Your Twins! :)


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your babies! :crib:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Pixie5120

wow twins :) lovely names. congratulations


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!!! x


----------

